# navarre sail and blackfins



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

hit navarre today with some buddies and my buddy matt got a nice sail and other buddy marty got a blackfin. i ended up with only 2 kings and a bonita but did get some good pics. also ran into jd7.62 and he ended up landing this nice blackfin in front of me!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome shots man. You forgot me though.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Amazing pictures but wheres the tuna lol


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

...


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Sick!!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

some more


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Did the tuna hit wire?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

dang guys i was uploading lol


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

bbarton13 said:


> dang guys i was uploading lol


lol sorry I'm impatient. I am going to try and hit it again in the AM.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Im just bored and pissed off I didnt go, so figured id give u a hard time!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

wish i could but got family stuff, but i will back sunday.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great reports from both of you. You will see a trespasser over there Monday or Tuesday or both!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

That's awesome.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Just my luck...stuck at home with a bad cold and a fever....I'm tempted to say F it and fish!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Great reports from both of you. You will see a trespasser over there Monday or Tuesday or both!


Hey Chris I can only fish from eight till noonish but I will be out there, shoot me a PM if yall want to meet up on the water, I know the area kind of well.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Hey Chris I can only fish from eight till noonish but I will be out there, shoot me a PM if yall want to meet up on the water, I know the area kind of well.


Well, I'm out of town and just looked at the forecast for the week. Don't think it's gonna happen. Figures


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

You guys killed it again. Congrats


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Well, I'm out of town and just looked at the forecast for the week. Don't think it's gonna happen. Figures


Boo, youre right. According to the graph on swell info its going to build pretty good Monday, not to mention the weather forecast. Looks like tomorrow will be my last day to fish until the following Monday.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

damn this weather is gonna mess up my plans


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bbarton13 said:


> hit navarre today with some buddies and my buddy matt got a nice sail and other buddy marty got a blackfin. *i ended up with only 2 kings and a bonita *but did get some good pics. also ran into jd7.62 and he ended up landing this nice blackfin in front of me!


 
You got a rock Charlie Brown!!!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome day, wish I could have been out there. Stupid work!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job B, you'll get yours man, thanks for the report and good job fellas!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

:notworthy:Sick Sick Sick......Anyone want a personal slave in exchange for a hobie????


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. Great job guys!!! It's killing me fishing in shore. I miss hitting the gulf but I will be back soon.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome!


----------

